# Breaking News! A HUGE New York signing!!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1095828684232230.xml



> At 6-11, 310 pounds, Bateer is not exactly the Shaq-stopper the Knicks are looking for, but he is an extraordinary specimen, with an extraordinary story. He was expected to follow in his father's footsteps as a shepherd in the northern Chinese province of Inner Mongolia, but he had a major growth spurt, shooting up to six feet tall by the first grade.


Not a Shaq stopper you say??










:laugh:


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

he probably wont see much pt, but when he does watch out for that jump shot without the jump!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Someone doesnt care, and his name is Bryon Russell.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

top 5 weight

300 ibs


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1095828684232230.xml
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that funny


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1095828684232230.xml
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: 

look at Vince he is probably saying "come on i would even get hurt from that"


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Vince shouldn't try to help him up, Vince might get hurt or something.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

I remember at the start of last year, I was really excited
for Bateer. There were some big quotes from the Toronto Star:

"We've already said if he attacks anyone on the (opposing) team we're sorry, we can't pull him off." --Jerome Williams on Bateer

"I like how physical he is. He banged into (Raptors forward) Lamond (Murray) one time today and it was like, 'Oh, my goodness.'" -- Rapters Coach Kevin O'Niell on Bateer

"*He was on my team today, so I was happy*. But I tell you what, I haven't been that wide open in a long time, so you will be seeing me run off screens with him a lot. *I watched him really punish the big guys down there. Ask J.Y. (Jerome Williams) about that*. . . He (Bateer) hit him (Williams) hard." -- *Vince Carter* on Bateer

"Yes. That's a big, strong guy." --Jerome Williams on Bateer

Bateer can play with them. He just needs a chance. He played well in 2003 helping the Spurs practice for the championships (he was on the injured list, but they all said he was an integral part in helping the team prepare). Stop sending in those skinny high school kids and sick Bateer on someone. 

Matt


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Bateer is like one of the worst b-ball players eva why would they sign him?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> I remember at the start of last year, I was really excited
> for Bateer. There were some big quotes from the Toronto Star:
> 
> ...


Sorry, but at this point Marconato or Galanda can destroy Shaq or Big Ben every game ...

Bateer :laugh:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Giving a minor concussion on an overly hard foul =/= stopping:no:


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, but at this point Marconato or Galanda can destroy Shaq or Big Ben every game ...
> ...


Can you please elaborate on that. I'm not attacking this post, just curious as to how they would destroy Shaq and Big Ben. Post up game? NBA rules? FIBA rules? 

If that was attempt at sarcasm, ignore this post and strike another on up to inability to convey sarcasm that well on a message board. :grinning:


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

i have to admit, i stood next to him at chinese practice in 2002 in Indy, and this guy is the biggest guy i have ever seen in my life..

solid as rock.

HUGE. strong dude.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!



              :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you please elaborate on that. I'm not attacking this post, just curious as to how they would destroy Shaq and Big Ben. Post up game? NBA rules? FIBA rules?
> ...


Have you seen Bateer at the olympic ? his hands are *showels*  

Marconato is a very good and typical post Center, while Galanda is a outstanding outside 6-11 PF-C with a killer 3 pointer.

Think if Shaq must defende him ... Giacomo would made 8/9 from 3 :laugh: 

Seriousely: my last post was obviousely sarcastic.

Ciao


----------

